# A sane voice in the media's mad reporting on vaping



## Patrick (27/2/18)

Ivo Vegter is one of the few local journo's that actually gets vaping:

"Every so often, a study is released that finds some or other health risk associated with vaping electronic cigarettes. The media blows these up into sensational stories that suggest that vaping is just as dangerous as smoking cigarettes. Except, it isn’t. It ought to be promoted as a cool, pleasant and fairly safe alternative to smoking tobacco".

Maligning vaping could be a public health disaster

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

